# High TgAb - Is it ever normal?



## Enri182 (Oct 20, 2015)

Is it ever normal to test high on thyroglobulin antibodies? I can't seem to find that answer anywhere online or on this forum.

*I tested 16.1 out of a range of 0.0 - 0.9 IU/mL. *

I ask because 2 doctors have seen my test results, and when I pointed out to the TgAb, one said it was an error and the other said he wasn't concerned.

Is there ever a situation where these levels could be high and not be related to thyroid problems? Often times articles will say that high TgAb is a sign of Hashimotos or Graves, but they never confirm any other situation that might call for high TgAb. If high TgAb is only related to Hashis or Graves, can we eliminate everything else?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's some information about thyroglobulin antibodies:

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab
cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/3305021/ZZ5052128790304906121963/?

They are related and you need an ultra-sound, seriously!! You should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab and only a little Thyroglobulin.

Get a doctor who "gets it!"

Info provided.....

Please keep us in the loop!


----------

